# King of the Bay 2017!!!



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Sept 16 thru oct28 
30 a person
60 a boat
Outcast register and weigh in
Another 20 to get in spanish
Obviously all fish must be caught in Pensacola Bay
My favorite tournament of the year and hope there's a good turnout this yr!
Good luck!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

What are the official rules?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Outcast has official rules. I'm just spreading the word.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

Anybody playing?


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I'm in I'll try to make it to outcast to sign up tomorrow.


----------

